# November Showcase?



## MMMM (Sep 16, 2020)

Club just told us that the November CA showcase was going forward, but our club won’t be attending. We’re out of state and it would be a flight. What are others hearing?


----------



## El Cap (Sep 16, 2020)

Recruiting dead period extended until Jan 1, so won’t be any D1 coaches there in person.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 16, 2020)

El Cap said:


> Recruiting dead period extended until Jan 1, so won’t be any D1 coaches there in person.


D2 and 3 etc able to attend.


----------



## Giesbock (Sep 17, 2020)

Please clarify what November showcase?
I have to imagine that College coaches from all levels know each other and maybe the D1’s will turn to D2 and D3 coaches for player evaluations?


----------



## SoccerLocker (Sep 18, 2020)

Google is your friend


----------



## Willie (Sep 18, 2020)

SoccerLocker said:


> Google is your friend


Which age groups will be playing?


----------



## VegasParent (Sep 27, 2020)

I heard this showcase is being pushed back to January now


----------

